# My 98 Bianchi Megatube Ti Campagnolo Athena 11 Speed modernized to 2013



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

I bought a 98 Megatube Ti frame and just finished building it from scratch. It was fun especially trying to locate all the decals and trying to find out how the original one looked like. 

New Build (on used frame)
Frame: 98 Bianchi Megatube Ti 58cm
Fork: 1 inch carbon Fork
Handlebar: FSA Reparto Corse Compact
Bar Tape: Lizard Skin Celeste
Stem: FSA Carbon 90mm Reparto Corse
Headset: Cane Creek
Full 2012 Athena 11 Speed Carbon Shifters (2010 Ergos brand new), Cranks 175mm (2010s brand new), BB, derailleurs and brakes
Chain: Record
Seat Post: Sokin carbon 20mm setback
Saddle: San Marco Ponza Celeste
Pedals: Bianchi Celeste
Cable Housing: Jagwire Celeste
Saddlebag: Bianchi
Bottlecages: Bianchi Carbon
Wheelset: Vuelta Corsa Lite (stickers removed) 1578g
Skewers: Black Ti from Taiwan
Tires: Vittoria Rubino Pro 23 Celeste


----------



## efaucette (Jul 18, 2012)

GREAT build! The bike looks KILLER.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful!

i'm not usually a fan of celeste accessories, but it's a great contrast to the tubing color.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Bellissima!


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow serious bike lust! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

looks very nice. A Ti stem would look better I think.


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

merckxman said:


> looks very nice. A Ti stem would look better I think.


Thought about it, but think the carbon matches the seatpost, fork and cranks better...


----------



## redcolnago (Jul 12, 2015)

*?*

Hi...is that the 0.5 L bianchi seat bag?




Pangpang77 said:


> I bought a 98 Megatube Ti frame and just finished building it from scratch. It was fun especially trying to locate all the decals and trying to find out how the original one looked like.
> 
> New Build (on used frame)
> Frame: 98 Bianchi Megatube Ti 58cm
> ...


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great. Here's mine.


----------

